# Rainbowfish question



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

hey i had a question how many rainbowfish could I put in my 75 gallon? I also have about 12 neons in there, moderate to densely planted. i have a fluval 404 canister filter if that helps at all. also I heard rainbows love to swim in the current of a powerhead what size should i get(powerhead)? thanks in advance

-John


----------



## johngfoster (Jul 23, 2007)

I think it depends on how densely the tank is planted. This adds biofiltration. I've kept 8 rainbows (Goyder River) and 50 neon tetras in my 75 gal before without any problems, but I'm sure you can keep many more than that. There are probably others on the forum that could give advise on this as well.

John


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

anyone else???


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

what species of rainbow are you planning on getting?


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

bosemians red irans and turquoise maybe a precox or 2


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

with my experience you could keep upwards of 15 rainbows in there. My rainbows have always been a bit pushy with the smaller fish though, but thats just with me so i dont know.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that you could probably go with about 15 of the smaller rainbows, or maybe a half a dozen of the boesmani's in a 75 gallon.

As for a powerhead, something like the Maxi-jet 900 would probably be a good choice.


----------



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

Rainbows like current & space especially if your looking at the larger species. I've always bought pairs, but they will "display" with other rainbows of different species & gravitate towards moss or a certain area in a tank to do so. I would get a couple of pairs to start with, rather than look to max out yor bio load, & see how it goes. Also get about the same size fish, I made the mistake of putting a larger fish in there & the others were just chased to the edges of the tank all the time while the larger fish staked out the rest of the tank as his own.....Maybe that can be said of all species??

Just personal observations & these are pretty much the only fish I buy, Hope this helps 

PHalas


----------

